
Nokia gets deeper into the enterprise with IoT launch for the biggest businesses - dylannz
http://www.zdnet.com/article/nokia-gets-deeper-into-the-enterprise-with-iot-launch-for-big-business/
======
Nokinside
IoT in consumer markets is mostly hype at this point. No clear benefits for
consumers.

IoT for business has many areas where productivity increases can be
significant.

